# Manche lernen's nie!



## Telekomunikacja (30 Juni 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Am 24.06.2005 hat die Deutsche Post eine Pressemitteilung *"Korrekte Adressierung ohne Leerzeile ist jetzt auch geltende DIN-Norm. Adressen sollen zukünftig nur noch ohne Leerzeile geschrieben werden"* herausgegeben, in der um Beachtung der neuen Adressregeln, die der Verbesserung bei der maschinellen Bearbeitung von Sendungen dienen sollen, gebeten wird. Eine nicht besonders spannende Lektüre, wie ich finde. :roll:

Aufhorchen ließ mich dann allerdings der vorletzte Absatz der PM, in dem es heißt:


			
				DP AG schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Zusammenhang weist die Deutsche Post erneut darauf hin, dass bestimmte Adressbesonderheiten schon seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr erforderlich sind, aber nach wie vor von vielen Privatkunden und teilweise auch Firmen verwendet werden. *Dazu gehört der Zusatz O bzw. W vor der Postleitzahl, der aus der Zeit der Anpassung der Postsysteme nach der deutschen Einheit 1990 stammt.* Aber auch der Länderbuchstabe vor der Postleitzahl bei Sendungen ins Ausland bzw. das "D" bei Sendungen aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland sind seit Jahren nicht mehr erforderlich, sondern werden bei Sendungen ins Ausland durch die Angabe der Landesbezeichnung in Großbuchstaben in der letzten Zeile der Adresse ersetzt. Für Inlandssendungen war das "D" ohnehin auch früher schon unnötig.


Dass darauf immer noch hingewiesen werden muss?  Manche scheinen es nie zu lernen! :bigcry:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 Juli 2005)

*DIE* Möglichkeit, hinzuzulernen:
*"Neues Postleitzahlenbuch kommt am 4. Oktober. 63.000 Änderungen und rund 3.000 neue Postleitzahlen aufgenommen"*.

Kleiner Pferdefuß :roll: :


			
				DP AG schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Erstausgabe aus Anlass der Einführung der neuen fünfstelligen Postleitzahlen im Jahre 1993 ist dies die erste Neuauflage. Sie wird *zum Preis von Euro 6,95* in mehr als 9.000 Post-Filialen angeboten.


----------



## drboe (26 Juli 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> DP AG schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, die internationale Postsprache ist französisch und sah schon immer vor, dass Briefe aus dem Ausland mit "Allemagne" als Zielland adressiert wurden. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Verwendung der internationale Kfz-Kennzeichen ziemlich pfiffig, eindeutig und platzsparend. Denn zusätzliche Angaben wie "Poste restante", "PAR AVION" etc. kommen ja fallweise noch dazu. Da wird der Platz schnell knapp. Dazu kommt, dass für die Sortierung sehr häufig automatische Sortierstrassen mit Scanner und Computer eingesetzt werden. Da wäre diese Kennung geradezu ideal. Wer Briefe ins Ausland schickt, tut im Übrigen gut daran sich an deren Adressschema zu halten. Nicht immer ist die PLZ dann vor dem Ort anzubringen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (26 Juli 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt, dass für die Sortierung sehr häufig automatische Sortierstrassen mit Scanner und Computer eingesetzt werden.


http://www.deutschepost.de/dpag?check=yes&lang=de_DE&xmlFile=1003432


----------

